# Stealth Chimney Flashing Brake



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

This new tool is the bomb! If you get a minute check it out.
www.StealthFlashingBrakes.com


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

Ironically, I just purchased one of these not 5 days ago. I thought it may be handy at times, instead of lugging around my 10 foot break. I will post once I recieve it. I hope it operates as it does in the demos!!:shifty:


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

It seems ok if you want to do straight flashing but it should be step flashed up the chimney!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

English Roofer said:


> It seems ok if you want to do straight flashing but it should be step flashed up the chimney!
> Cheers
> Dave


The step flashing is behind the straight flashing. Visit our visitors page (Click on flashingmaster) to see how a chimney should be flashed. Our gallery is on the right.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

4 seasons said:


> Ironically, I just purchased one of these not 5 days ago. I thought it may be handy at times, instead of lugging around my 10 foot break. I will post once I recieve it. I hope it operates as it does in the demos!!:shifty:


 Hi this is Jody English, I sent you your new flashing brake. I have posted a few photos of some of the chimneys I flashed with the 
"Stealth" Chimney Flashing Brake. Please (click on flashingmaster) visit our visitors page, the album is on the right.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

flashingmaster56 said:


> The step flashing is behind the straight flashing. Visit our visitors page (Click on flashingmaster) to see how a chimney should be flashed. Our gallery is on the right.


Thanks for the advice but i disagree, this is how you do stepflashing.
Nice sales pitch!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

English Roofer said:


> Thanks for the advice but i disagree, this is how you do stepflashing.
> Nice sales pitch!
> Cheers
> Dave


This is much nicer.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

flashingmaster56 said:


> This is much nicer.


 This is how we install our step flashing and counter flashing.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I can see this tool having some use. I agree with English about the flashing, BUT that's not to say that this tool can't be used to do it English's and my way too, I mean after all a step flashing for me starts with a straight piece of metal anyways. Then hold that metal up to the brick, mark your cuts and bends and begin stepping.


----------



## Tom Runyon (Nov 21, 2009)

The riglet should be cut in the mortar joint not the brick, I like the re-mortar of the joint English. There is a 12'' pc we use to fold the top edge of the counter flashing.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Right or wrong is not the point.*



Grumpy said:


> I can see this tool having some use. I agree with English about the flashing, BUT that's not to say that this tool can't be used to do it English's and my way too, I mean after all a step flashing for me starts with a straight piece of metal anyways. Then hold that metal up to the brick, mark your cuts and bends and begin stepping.


 Thank you. This tool can break your flashing and counter flashing. You can install your flashing any way you want.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Step Flash This.*

I use to use the "Step" method myself. Not any more. This flashing method eliminated all of the exposed slots that wind, Rain, and snow&ice could get in. Most of the chimneys we repair have the old "Step" flashing that someone tried to tar the open side of the step flashing.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Or This.*

You guys talk about capturing more market share. Think about this from the home owners prospective. Let's say we both have the same sales pitch. Who do you think will get this job when we show the home owner our past jobs.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

*This is the before.*

If the job I am bidding has the old "Step" on the chimney, and let's say the chimney is the cause of the leak. All I have to say is "It did not work last time". And show the home owner before & after of this chimney. Who do you think will get the job. And I will probably be higher in price.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

On a faux block chimeny a straight flashign is often the only way it can be done. ust like stucco. Tht chimney most likely has cement block behind the block, and am I correct in assuming that the block doesn't quite go all the way down to the roof, but stops about 3-4" short? 

When I explain to customers that usually, not always, the guys doing the straight flashing are not creating the reglet and allowing the metal to penetrate into the brick/block/masonry... they LOL still usually hire the low bidder.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Even i admit some of your flashings are nicely finished, but the only time i would do straight flashing is across the wall or as Grumpy said when theres stucco or render.
Alot of the low ballers here wouldnt even replace the flashings and just re-dress the old ones so when i show my portfolio of previous work i win hands down or i tell them give me a call when it leaks!
I will post a picture of my hand break i use for bending the flashing,im sure yours is a good product and i could possibly have some use for it but not enough i think.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> On a faux block chimeny a straight flashign is often the only way it can be done. ust like stucco. Tht chimney most likely has cement block behind the block, and am I correct in assuming that the block doesn't quite go all the way down to the roof, but stops about 3-4" short?
> 
> When I explain to customers that usually, not always, the guys doing the straight flashing are not creating the reglet and allowing the metal to penetrate into the brick/block/masonry... they LOL still usually hire the low bidder.


 As you can see we are not the average roofer. We do incorporate the riglet cut to recess our counter into the brick. I know about the guyes you are talking about. They just slap nail the counter flashing to the sides and caulk over the top. The cinder block runs all the way to the floor inside the home. Please visit my visitors area. I have posted start to finnish photos of many of these projects.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

*The Malco HVAC Bender?*



English Roofer said:


> Even i admit some of your flashings are nicely finished, but the only time i would do straight flashing is across the wall or as Grumpy said when theres stucco or render.
> Alot of the low ballers here wouldnt even replace the flashings and just re-dress the old ones so when i show my portfolio of previous work i win hands down or i tell them give me a call when it leaks!
> I will post a picture of my hand break i use for bending the flashing,im sure yours is a good product and i could possibly have some use for it but not enough i think.
> Cheers
> Dave


 Malko makes a forming tool for HVAC installers. It allows them to tie their duct work together.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

English Roofer said:


> Even i admit some of your flashings are nicely finished, but the only time i would do straight flashing is across the wall or as Grumpy said when theres stucco or render.
> Alot of the low ballers here wouldnt even replace the flashings and just re-dress the old ones so when i show my portfolio of previous work i win hands down or i tell them give me a call when it leaks!
> I will post a picture of my hand break i use for bending the flashing,im sure yours is a good product and i could possibly have some use for it but not enough i think.
> Cheers
> Dave


 Some?


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

flashingmaster56 said:


> Some?


Meaning,the most of the time it will be sitting in the van not earning its keep!, because i step the flashings as i said and do not do straight cuts down the chimney.
I woul be run out of town if i did the flashings like you.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Dave, Don't you start your stepped flashing as a straight piece of metal? 

As I said I do my flashings very much the same as you, although we don't usually use lead. We'd first start with a flashing metal that is completely straight. We'd bend a hem on the bottom, then give that hem a kick out. Then I'd hold the straight mtal up to the chimney/wall and mark the mortar joints on the metal. from that point I'd cut out the steps with tin snips and make the folds on each step with a hand seamer to tuck into the brick... but it still starts with a straight piece of metal.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jan 2, 2010)

flashingmaster56 said:


> If the job I am bidding has the old "Step" on the chimney, and let's say the chimney is the cause of the leak. All I have to say is "It did not work last time". And show the home owner before & after of this chimney. Who do you think will get the job. And I will probably be higher in price.


Then on the Website. * "A" Water Tight Roofing & Siding Co. LLC *was incorporated in 2002. Licensed Residential Building Contractor has been serving Battle Creek and surrounding communities for over 20 years. Mr. English holds two patents for the only "Chimney Flashing Brake" in the USA. "A" Water Tight Roofing Co. has made an art of flashing chimneys. We are so confident in our ability to make your Roof and Chimney "Water Tight" that we will guarantee your roof to be leak free for the life of your new roof. "A" Water Tight Roofing Co. is the only roofing company to offer you a *"30 YEAR NO LEAK WARRANTY".* We offer you the "Best Roof at a fair price. *Our "30 Year No Leak Warranty" includes covering your ENTIRE roof (The Wood) with Ice Shield*. Not just one passes along the bottom, but over the entire roof. This is a little more pricey because the Ice Shield cost twice as much as felt. Some people think this is overkill, we think it is the best roof your money can buy. The shingles could blow off and your roof would not leak. Felt does not allow this type of protection.


With that company philosphy, you might know about flashing a chimney but not about roofing. Once again, another "roofer" putting false ideas and concerns into a homeowners head.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

*All Ice Shield.*

What is false about it. The shingles could blow off and the roof would not leak.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Apples For Apples*

Hi Bam Bam, For "A guy trying to learn all I can", you might try paying attention. As for as "A" Water Tight Roofing Co., It carries a Licensed Residential Builders License, we are Accredeted members of the Better Business Bureau which means in 20 years of service we have never had a bad report filed against us, We own two Patents for the Chimney Flashing Brake, we have 4 Utility Applications on file pending with the USPTO. "A" Water Tight Roofing Co. GROSSES over $240,000.00 per. year.
I make more money by accident than you do on purpose.
What are your credentials Bam Bam, roofing opperations manager? Does that mean you are a forman? What is the name of your roofing Co.? What type of contractors license do you cary? What have you done to improve the world? This forum seems to be a "clique" one guy says one thing derogitory and the rest of you get on board and stroke him with your best wit. Some of you see things for what they are. Like it, don't like it, take it or leave it, without tearing it apart to try and make themselves feel better. As for you English if we worked in your area you would not have to worry about being run out of town, you would be standing in a soupe line wondering where all the work went.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

I wonder why the caps are on top of the term flashing on that bay window. Backwards.
I don't see any tinner's wings on the chimneys either.
You should only cut the mortar. Not the brick. That sticks out like a sore thumb, and should be reserved for flat roofs, or term flashing.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Don't be a blind squirl.*

Says Who? Were is it writen that you have to make your cut only in the mortar joint? The NRCA says it is an accepted practice. I forgot, you know more than the National Roofing Contractors Association. It seems that a lot of you guyes are smarter than the NRCA. Amazing!
Keep stroking each other eventually you will get a _ _ T. Even a blind squirl gets a nut sometimes.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Its not us thats trying to sell your product its you!, and who do you think would be buying your product....? that would be us!, try to take the criticism positively, if we point out a few things you dont like and you return with 'that we dont do it right'
how are you going to sell this product?
My friend you need us more than we need you.
Cheers
Dave

P.S. Light the touch paper Dave and stand back lol


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

OH and i love soup!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jan 2, 2010)

Actually FlashMaster my title would be Operations Manager / Partner / Vice President. I just made it more simple for you to understand because most people understand that an Operations Manager is highly involved in the business. The majority owner of the company prefers not to have the company name mentioned on a forum available for the whole internet to see for instances like this when there are shouting arguments.

I dont believe in the scam of paying into the BBB so we arent. You do know that you can have as many complaints against you as possible and they will still gladly take your money, right? We are fully licensed and insured. We are certified installers of Gaf/Elk and Certainteed. We are members of NARI and the NCRA. We are certified by the Vinyl Siding Institute as well as Air Vent Corportation. 

In our first year in business we did more than double your 240,000 a year gross sales but, we arent talking numbers as there is no point to it.

There are times when I flash a chimney like you do as well. All I was pointing out is that you arent very business savvy to offer a 30 year warranty especially if you Ice And Water the whole deck without proper ventilation. Sooner or later that is going to catch up to you and it will get you in trouble.

I have been posting on other forums for awhile, so yes, I am always trying to learn all I can. There is always something new, especially since I am not even in my 30's yet I have learned good business and technique advice from guys with much more experience. Also, the only thing Ive really done to improve the world I guess would be how far out of my way I go to help people out when they need it.

I have nothing to say bad about your break and congradulations on all the patents and all the progess youve made with it.

Also, English Roofer does a lot of high end slate work. That means he wouldn't be in the soup line as very few people have the skills to accomplish what he does. You guys would be in two different neighborhoods.

That is all.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Then on the Website. *"A" Water Tight Roofing & Siding Co. LLC *was incorporated in 2002. Licensed Residential Building Contractor has been serving Battle Creek and surrounding communities for over 20 years. Mr. English holds two patents for the only "Chimney Flashing Brake" in the USA. "A" Water Tight Roofing Co. has made an art of flashing chimneys. We are so confident in our ability to make your Roof and Chimney "Water Tight" that we will guarantee your roof to be leak free for the life of your new roof. "A" Water Tight Roofing Co. is the only roofing company to offer you a *"30 YEAR NO LEAK WARRANTY".* We offer you the "Best Roof at a fair price. *Our "30 Year No Leak Warranty" includes covering your ENTIRE roof (The Wood) with Ice Shield*. Not just one passes along the bottom, but over the entire roof. This is a little more pricey because the Ice Shield cost twice as much as felt. Some people think this is overkill, we think it is the best roof your money can buy. The shingles could blow off and your roof would not leak. Felt does not allow this type of protection.
> 
> 
> With that company philosphy, you might know about flashing a chimney but not about roofing. Once again, another "roofer" putting false ideas and concerns into a homeowners head.


What proof do you have that it is false. I doubt that you are much over 30 years old. This means you have been roofing about what 10 or 15 years, at the most. That is not long enough to see your first 3 tab shingle wear out. I have roofs 20 years old, roofed with 3 tab OC and 15 pound felt that are slill "Water Tight". What makes you think all Ice Shield with a 35 year ark. will not last 30 years. 
Have'nt you ever offered the home owner all ice shield on a 6/12 or lower pitch roof job? It is a selling point most roofers will not use because they have to absorb some of the differanse in cost. With a good presentation, show the homeowner a piece of Ice Shield and a piece of felt. (I keep a piece of Ice Shield on my dash all summer, this way it stays hot & tacky) Tear the felt in front of them then show them the Ice Shield, pull the backing off and let them feel how tacky it is. (Leave a samples with them). "Now imagine your whole roof covered with this". "You only do this once every thirty years, let us do it right the first time". Explain the cost differance between Ice Shield and felt, and tell them you will submitt two proposals for them to look over. One with felt and one with all Ice Shield.
When the homeowner sees that your # for felt are in line with the rest of their estimates they will understand the price differance is in the better material cost. 
Our philosophy is to provide the home owner the best roof their money can buy. What do you see wrong with that?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jan 2, 2010)

I believe this because I have torn off 3 roofs that some guy 20 years ago thought they should put Grace I+W under the whole thing. They didnt last and majority of the roof deck itself had to be replaced.

I am sure you have numerous roofs that are roofed with OC and 15 LB felt that are still water tight. I am not talking about using regular felt but I+W. If you have roofs that old that havent leaked, why do you tell homeowners they need all I+W? There is no point and any good roofer would never eat the cost of their materials so that doesnt make sense to me.

I personally don't believe in needing that much. Two feet inside the warm wall of the house and all penetrations. Tearing a piece of felt and having them touch I+W and not educating them on it and just letting them decide what they "think" is better is something I would rather not to do.

My grandpa never used ice and water and according to him never had a leak. I will put my trust more into a proper install than all I+W.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Actually FlashMaster my title would be Operations Manager / Partner / Vice President. I just made it more simple for you to understand because most people understand that an Operations Manager is highly involved in the business. The majority owner of the company prefers not to have the company name mentioned on a forum available for the whole internet to see for instances like this when there are shouting arguments.
> 
> I dont believe in the scam of paying into the BBB so we arent. You do know that you can have as many complaints against you as possible and they will still gladly take your money, right? We are fully licensed and insured. We are certified installers of Gaf/Elk and Certainteed. We are members of NARI and the NCRA. We are certified by the Vinyl Siding Institute as well as Air Vent Corportation.
> 
> ...


 I apologise. I may have missunderstood your intent.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

BamBam is correct on all counts. And no flaming meant, but I&W over the whole roof is not needed. Nor encouraged. 
If the shingles didn't absorb so much water, felt wouldn't be needed either.


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

its just a long folding edge like the hvac guys use...id rather use a brake and hand seamers
but thats just me,id rather bring up the pieces pre bent,i dont see a big advantage

you wouldn't happen to be related to the ''sidingmaster'' now would you?


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> its just a long folding edge like the hvac guys use...id rather use a brake and hand seamers
> but thats just me,id rather bring up the pieces pre bent,i dont see a big advantage
> 
> you wouldn't happen to be related to the ''sidingmaster'' now would you?


Some people see it, and some people don't? Why don't you post some of your chimneys done with your hand seamer? When you say pre bent, do you mean fascia metal? You would'nt mean pre bent like this would you.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

flashingmaster56 said:


> Some people see it, and some people don't? Why don't you post some of your chimneys done with your hand seamer? When you say pre bent, do you mean fascia metal? You would'nt mean pre bent like this would you.


 You are right, I do'nt see the big advantage either.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

flashingmaster56 said:


> You are right, I do'nt see the big advantage either.


 You ask if I am kin to "Sidingmaster"? If he does this kind of work, I might be.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

flashingmaster56 said:


> You ask if I am kin to "Sidingmaster"? If he does this kind of work, I might be.


Am I close?


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

flashingmaster56 said:


> Am I close?


Do yousee any resembelance?


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

flashingmaster56 said:


> Do yousee any resembelance?


I Know what you are thinking, why did'nt we do something about that door.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

*I look forward to seeing your work.*

Well Tom, post some of your work, I would like to see what a pre bent chimney flashing looks like installed with a hand seamer. No big deal.


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

you know your right, i don't have any pics to show of chimney flashing ive done apparently
but im no stranger to metal work on a roof


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> you know your right, i don't have any pics to show of chimney flashing ive done apparently
> but im no stranger to metal work on a roof


Did you break all of this flashing? If so, Nice Job.


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

yes i did thanks 
and thinking about it more i can see that folding edge coming in handy once you get used to it


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Guaranteed For Life.*



tomstruble said:


> yes i did thanks
> and thinking about it more i can see that folding edge coming in handy once you get used to it


 My goal is to get this flashing brake in the hands of real roofers. Roofers who have enough imagination to see the many uses it can offer, like your skylights. I do not know what 7 X 7 pre bent step flashing (colored) cost where your are, but it cost me $60.00 pre pack of 100. Custom colors cost even more. We brake all of our step flashing out of 24in. X 50 ft. rolls of coil stock. The same material we flash our chimneys with. The nice thing about coil stock is that it comes in so many colors. We can match our step flashing to the siding or soffit & fascia. These are the little things that make the work stand out. We waste no aluminum. Any pieces big enough to brake into step flashing gets used. If you get a minute visit our web site and watch the short videos. 
Thanks.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

English Roofer said:


> Its not us thats trying to sell your product its you!, and who do you think would be buying your product....? that would be us!, try to take the criticism positively, if we point out a few things you dont like and you return with 'that we dont do it right'
> how are you going to sell this product?
> My friend you need us more than we need you.
> Cheers
> ...


Your right. Constructive criticism is a good thing, it gives me prospective. What I keep forgetting is all roofers are not shingle roofers. Like yourself, tile is a different animal all together, and requires a different method of flashing. What gets my goat is when I get criticism from roofers who use Tar & gravel, Fascia Metal, or Flashing Kits that are simply nailed to the brick then caulked over the top. Yes, sometimes the touch paper gets flashy.
Thanks for the insite, Have a good one.


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Wiscrock (Jan 14, 2011)

Jody,

I just got off the phone with you and look forward to using the break this spring. We re-flash every chimney on every shingle roof we do. I see a HUGE time saver with your 4ft. hand break. Right now my van sits in the shop with a bunch of latters, walk boards and a 10ft. 6in. break strapped to the top, I would bet that I could take your tool and bend the counter flashing and have it going up the latter befor (2) guys could come off the roof, take the break down, set up the stand, get the metal out, bend it, put the break back on top the van and have the metal going up the roof. I see a no brainer here, nice clean precies bend with both tools, but (1) guy vs (2) to get the job done, and hey, there will be even more room for more walk boards,


----------



## Acubis (Jan 10, 2011)

there are lots of way to do it, cutting the riglet into the brick is one of three acceptable standards according to NRCA. Steppes counter flashing in mortar is more time consuming and can create alot of room for user error

www.researchroofing.com


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

flashingmaster56 said:


> Your right. Constructive criticism is a good thing, it gives me prospective. What I keep forgetting is all roofers are not shingle roofers. Like yourself, tile is a different animal all together, and requires a different method of flashing. What gets my goat is when I get criticism from roofers who use Tar & gravel, Fascia Metal, or Flashing Kits that are simply nailed to the brick then caulked over the top. Yes, sometimes the touch paper gets flashy.
> Thanks for the insite, Have a good one.


 
What does Tar & Gravel have to do with Prefabed Fascia metal and Flashing Kits?


----------



## FriscoBlue (Sep 12, 2010)

What the ----

I bought one, might come in handy???

We shall see


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

flashingmaster56 said:


> Hi Bam Bam, For "A guy trying to learn all I can", you might try paying attention. As for as "A" Water Tight Roofing Co., It carries a Licensed Residential Builders License, we are Accredeted members of the Better Business Bureau which means in 20 years of service we have never had a bad report filed against us, We own two Patents for the Chimney Flashing Brake, we have 4 Utility Applications on file pending with the USPTO. "A" Water Tight Roofing Co. GROSSES over $240,000.00 per. year.
> I make more money by accident than you do on purpose.
> What are your credentials Bam Bam, roofing opperations manager? Does that mean you are a forman? What is the name of your roofing Co.? What type of contractors license do you cary? What have you done to improve the world? This forum seems to be a "clique" one guy says one thing derogitory and the rest of you get on board and stroke him with your best wit. Some of you see things for what they are. Like it, don't like it, take it or leave it, without tearing it apart to try and make themselves feel better. As for you English if we worked in your area you would not have to worry about being run out of town, you would be standing in a soupe line wondering where all the work went.



$240,000 gross? I'm a sub and I've done a little over $300,000 this year


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

And that's labor only


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

I did work for a company that had one of your brakes though, can be handy but I prefer mmy 8" hand seamers.

Also full i&w is a waste of money


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

andy said:


> Also full i&w is a waste of money


 It can be handy when you're not sure of your abilities. Full I&W can hide a multitude of sins for awhile.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

If flashing is compromised and needs to be replaced- typically the mortar needs repair/ pointing as well. 

My Mason tears it down and rebuilds roofline up. New lead counter, new mortar, new cap. New brick as well as liner in most cases- Historical or solid brick make up the exceptions. 

As pretty as the one piece sides are... 
BTW- 24 gauge is pretty thick to be bent without a larger brake.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I use the mini seamer they sent me quite often when bending up flashing. I used their long 3' bender today. We step our flashing and raggle with the mortar joint, but today I cut through some cultured stone and installed a straight piece.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> I use the mini seamer they sent me quite often when bending up flashing. I used their long 3' bender today. We step our flashing and raggle with the mortar joint, but today I cut through some cultured stone and installed a straight piece.


 How much that cost you? After seeing their 'work', I never even gave them a second thought.
Soon as I order my new handle, I'll have a 30" break and an 72" break to go with my other ones. I cut one of my 10 footers down.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

They sent me free in exchange for a product review.

I currently use a 4' malco. I like it for most thigns but after my 10' tapcos kept getting damaged or stolen I opted for the smaller cheaper break. Works well for most flashing. I was telling a friend about you the other day I remember many many years ago back in the RCS when you said you chop them when he asked why we didn't use a 10' like everyone else.


----------



## MJW (Apr 16, 2009)

The links for the vids don't work flashingmaster.
Nice looking workers too BTW, LOL!


I hope you guys aren't using left over coil to make step flashings.........


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

If you have access to a drill press, you can re-bevel the screw-holes on a 4ft piece of piano hinge and use some oak stair nosing, some wood broom handle and 2 carraige bolts with wing nuts to make a great little (46in) portable brake. Don't have a pic of the one I built but can give a more detailed description if anyone is interested.:thumbup:


----------

